# Articulated lamp



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not bad at all. I don't care a lot for the shade, but that's easily changed. Articulated Lamp.

I can see a smaller version as a desk lamp, or wall lamp.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Clever but not my style.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting. Not sure if the base suits it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I like it, but maybe sub those footstool feet?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I like it, but maybe sub those footstool feet?


There is a his and her version of that ,Dan, but they won't allow it on this forum.
just saying,
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> There is a his and her version of that ,Dan, but they won't allow it on this forum.
> just saying,
> Herb


Herb, your information is sufficient. The image is conjured. :grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Herb, your information is sufficient. The image is conjured. :grin:


Dan's is the Alternate gender, one I think.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Which alternate?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Which alternate?


The Political Correct one.
Herb


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I clicked on the link but didn't see any picture of the lamp. Am I missing something?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*One Picture Is Worth...*



Knothead47 said:


> I clicked on the link but didn't see any picture of the lamp. Am I missing something?


This one...
https://cdn.instructables.com/FX8/NCFC/JIEU3F8L/FX8NCFCJIEU3F8L.LARGE.jpg


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> This one...
> https://cdn.instructables.com/FX8/NCFC/JIEU3F8L/FX8NCFCJIEU3F8L.LARGE.jpg


Make a good 2X4 challenge entry. Make the shade out of wood.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Idea*



Herb Stoops said:


> Make a good 2X4 challenge entry. Make the shade out of wood.
> 
> Herb


Excellent suggestion, Herb!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Got it. Thanks for "enlightening" me. Most unusual.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

How would you ever keep the joints solid enough to keep the lamp from just slumping to the floor?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Titebond II... 

A machine screw, fender washers, and the type of knob we use for jigs, through each of the joints. But yeh, I was thinking the same thing; there's a lot of potential torque at each joint.
The articulated desk lights use springs to act as a counter rotational force.


----------



## Bruce Whitney (May 2, 2010)

*Articulated Hose Holder*

Nice lamp . . .and 
You just gave me a plan for an articulated shop vac hose holder. Thanks.:nerd:


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I could see this thing as an interesting thing to build and have.


----------

